# getting rid of Apsatia?



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

Not sure I spelled that right, but the "pretty little things" that started growing on my LR, and looked nice, are popping up everywhere. I bought 2 peppermint shrimp, but haven't seen them do anything with them yet :-? 

Is there a fish that eats this? Do you recommend buying that stuff that claims to get rid of it?

Thanks!

Gwen


----------



## RSully (Nov 22, 2012)

Aiptasia x works great.


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

RSully said:


> Aiptasia x works great.


And it wont' hurt any LPS or SPS?? I was researching about that "worm thing" but wow, are they expensive!! One single worm cost about $13.00 and that doesn't include shipping.

I've heard of the Aiptasia X, but I want to make sure it's safe


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

If there is nothing else on the live rock, boil it in hot water, that will kill it.

Another method is to inject Lemon juice directly into it.


----------



## RSully (Nov 22, 2012)

Yeah, it's reef safe. Just follow the directions closely. Turn off all filters, fill up the syringe and slowly squirt into their opening. It might take one or two tries the first time to get it but you will eventually. Just dont squirt it directly onto/into any sps/lps.


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

Tazman said:


> If there is nothing else on the live rock, boil it in hot water, that will kill it.
> 
> Another method is to inject Lemon juice directly into it.


I've heard awful things about boiling live rock. And I do have other things on the rock, so I wouldn't do that. Thanks for the lemon juice idea. I'll try to Aiptasia X product, that Sully recommends.

Gwen


----------



## funkman262 (Jan 12, 2013)

I had good luck with peppermint shrimp before. I believe lemon juice or kalkwasser paste works just fine.


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

I have had good luck with both lemon juice and peppermints. Peppermints take time, so you have to be patient. I always throw a few in right off the bat as part of my CUC when I start up a tank.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

You just need some Lemon Juice and a syringe. Fill the syringe with juice, and shoot it directly into the Aiptasia, get its stalk so it can't retract, or go straight into the mouth. Shoot slowly so it gets to full brunt of the juice. If you got it, you will see it immediately start to dissolve away.


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

wake49 said:


> I have had good luck with both lemon juice and peppermints. Peppermints take time, so you have to be patient. I always throw a few in right off the bat as part of my CUC when I start up a tank.


Yes I was very happy to add a CUC. I had placed my Green Spotted Puffer in a good home, and with him in the tank prior, I could not have any such inverts. 

Gwen


----------



## bohmert (May 26, 2012)

What is CUC? Sorry new to this saltwater stuff


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

*C*lean *U*p *C*rew


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

Reefing Madness said:


> *C*lean *U*p *C*rew


Came home today, and saw one of the aptasia I had on live rock is gone! So I guess the shrimp did eat at least one. I have about 4 that are pretty large that I think I'll kill with the product in stores meant to do the job. I like the lemon juice idea too.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Go get em!! Happy hunting. =)


----------

